# Allergies Info from Jean Dodds



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thought those of you with allergic dogs would appreciate this link!

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...-rumbling-tummy-gas-diarrhea-or-vomiting.aspx


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for that Karen. I was talking a few months ago about this with Sabine. She's really excited about this program. Science is coming a long way ehh. ?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

My new little one is biting both front legs...not the feet, the legs...any ideas about what it could be? I have her on BLue Buffalo Basics...but have been giving her rinsed green beans to control her appetite...she eats like a wolf...and she is about 2 lbs over weight...
Could be snacks I guess, what are the best snacks to give? She will eat Lettuce ribs..but I have some Blue Buffalo snacks...and she loves a cheese treat when training...so as you can see she really gets other things than the Basics..
Thanks..


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> My new little one is biting both front legs...not the feet, the legs...any ideas about what it could be? I have her on BLue Buffalo Basics...but have been giving her rinsed green beans to control her appetite...she eats like a wolf...and she is about 2 lbs over weight...
> Could be snacks I guess, what are the best snacks to give? She will eat Lettuce ribs..but I have some Blue Buffalo snacks...and she loves a cheese treat when training...so as you can see she really gets other things than the Basics..
> Thanks..


Who knows Flynn. could be anything in these foods, or not food at all. Re. green beans. For her to digest these and get anything nutritional out of them , they need to be cooked or pureed. .Keep an eye on her if it keeps up , I would check with the vet.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Actually Dave I am using them for "bulk" as she gets her recommended food allowance, but seems starving all the time...they are canned green beans, and I rinse the salt off, or use salt free. This is something the vet had me do with my Mother's little Dashchund when he was over weight....not many calories but filling. It worked with him...I am not sure with her.. I limit the treats except for celery and lettuce ribs..unless I am trying to train...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

that's fine. Some dogs self regulate ,others are pigs. It comes down to watching the calories. But do watch the biting . If her legs get a sore on them , I would take her to the vet. Watch treats though. Give her human food for treats and training. Much healthier. But keep in mind it should be no more than 15 percent of her calories in the form of treats.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks I will watch her. I am positive if I left an empty bag of food she would eat herself to death. I thought only Dachshunds did that lol. Will watch the legs. She does go for walks and gets into a few high weeds...I try to keep on gravel road..
tonight I saw a red fox run across the road ahead of us...both she and Sir Winston went crazy...they sniffed and pulled to get into the grassy areas, so I had to turn around and come back...the fox was beautiful though...really red. Don't want the dogs getting to areas the fox has sprayed though...oh the perils of country life LOL


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Flynn, My girl who weighs 8.5 and goes up to 9 when we are training has a fat girl inside of her just waiting to get out...she is always hungry. I did take her to the vet and her blood is fine, when she was with the breeder all the dogs were on a strict diet, so maybe she is making up. Often can food has less calories due to the water content have you thought of feeding her can every other day or few days or mixing so she feels fuller. Just a thought, it has worked for me in the past.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Flynn, chiggers thrive in tall grass along the road side. I know this from experience. And you couldn't see them on your dog. Just a thought.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Lucile, I bet you are right...she just started doing it since we started walking....DUHHHH...thanks for helping me think!!! Now what do I do about it, she is not biting so much today...I know I will walk only in the middle of the road..


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I would lightly spray with a flea and pest spray or put some flea powder on before going for a walk. I used to work out in the field in my younger days as a land surveyor. I never got chiggers after I found out about the tall grass. If we had to survey along the roadside, the instrument (me) would be in the traffic lane. Never got any chiggers in the woods. Must be the shade or just the habitat.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Flynn, My girl who weighs 8.5 and goes up to 9 when we are training has a fat girl inside of her just waiting to get out...she is always hungry. I did take her to the vet and her blood is fine, when she was with the breeder all the dogs were on a strict diet, so maybe she is making up. Often can food has less calories due to the water content have you thought of feeding her can every other day or few days or mixing so she feels fuller. Just a thought, it has worked for me in the past.


Might be the case here, she was fed strictly and only once a day...she was not underweight, but just wants to eat...lol...I am giving her celery sticks and romaine ribs and she loves them...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> I would lightly spray with a flea and pest spray or put some flea powder on before going for a walk. I used to work out in the field in my younger days as a land surveyor. I never got chiggers after I found out about the tall grass. If we had to survey along the roadside, the instrument (me) would be in the traffic lane. Never got any chiggers in the woods. Must be the shade or just the habitat.


Good Idea Lucile...thank you.
Now if you have not looked at the post for Havs in Tn...don't look at the little girl and the little boy...for adoption...they are darling..the adoption fee is 150.00


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Flynn I saw them but DH doesn't want me to get another until I get completely well. Don't blame him as he has his hands full just waiting on me and exercising Rosie is enough for now. Rosie is so spoiled that she won't let Josie Wales get in my lap. Poor Josie has to sneak through the door when I let her in--she is looking for Rosie to jump on her. Course Rosie doesn't hurt josie, just bothers her.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> Flynn I saw them but DH doesn't want me to get another until I get completely well. Don't blame him as he has his hands full just waiting on me and exercising Rosie is enough for now. Rosie is so spoiled that she won't let Josie Wales get in my lap. Poor Josie has to sneak through the door when I let her in--she is looking for Rosie to jump on her. Course Rosie doesn't hurt josie, just bothers her.


I know...I am having to sit on my hands to not get one of them...and I don't need another now...it is so hard, they are darling.....
I don't know where in TN they are, but would love to have someone go over and look at them...but then I would take one...booooohoooooo!!!
You get well and there will be one for you, the perfect one!!! I worry I will never have a Hav, but I like the Lowchen and the Shih Tzu also...tooo mannny. If it were not for the nicest people in the world owning Havs, I would not have this problem...seriously with this wonderful forum and the wonderful Hav group, you get addicted!!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My DH has really changed in his old age. When we were young and struggling, he had no use for any pets. He was never cruel to them, he just ignored them. We both were reared in the country on farm raised chicken, pork, beef. He being a boy actually took part in the slaughtering process. (I just sat by the lard kettle waiting for the cracklins.)
Well, now he doesn't want to kill anything for food and he adores baby animals of all types. He said this week that he had to leave the office by another door because across the street was a litter of kittens to be given away and he knew that he couldn't even look at them. We would have had all of them. So we won't be going to look at the dogs at this time. but when I get better and my strength back, we will go looking and may come by GA and get you to go with us.


----------

